# Recipe help for Valiant grapes



## markowil (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello everyone. We picked and froze about 10 lbs of valiant grapes from our vines here in Southern Alberta 2 weeks ago. I should be ready to start brewing in a couple of weeks, but would like some suggestions on recipes, and especially procedures for brewing. I've only made kits to this point, and a couple of small batches of fruit wines a few years ago, but not from our grapes yet.
If you are not familiar with Valiant grapes, they have a wonderful fruity nose, and that's why jams and jellies are made from them a lot. They are quite dry by themselves (particularly if left to brew on the skins) soi don't know if I should try a rosé' or blend them with something a little sweeter,like honey perhaps.
Help is certainly appreciated.


----------



## Abrnth3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry no one has responded to your post I would start with the neccessaties acid blend, tannin, yeast nutrient ect, then start with a small amount of sugar.... 1/2# to 1/2 gallon boiling water then add 1/2 # at a time till you get to 1.09 sg. Top with water to a gallon stir twice dailey for five days then transfer to carboy and air lock for a month or two keep notes on all you do and make corrections from there. good luck ! 10# should make agood tasting gallon or two. I used 12# catana grapes for a gallon with very little sugar cause they are very high sugar off the vine..


----------

